# Who made this Rasp?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 20, 2017)

I bought a pile of old rasps and this was in the bunch, no name just the horse jumping through a hoop on one side. Odd looking cutting patterns too, regular on one side and deep vertical with slashes though them on the other side. It is also offset on the roughest side, I am making another Bowie out of this one, already heat treated it and tempered it and silver soldered the guard on so far. 8" of blade already ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 20, 2017)

Don't know but that is going to be a sweet looking knife!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 20, 2017)

Maybe a ferrier's rasp? Cool knife!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 20, 2017)

yep it is a farrier rasp, I got a dozen different ones but this was the only one like it.


----------



## rocky1 (May 20, 2017)

I did... Send it back to me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 20, 2017)

That's pretty sweet! I like the look of knives that are made with old files and rasps.

Spent a few minutes on Google. The company that made that rasp is Pferd. Still in business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 26, 2017)

Thanks, Sprung, I looked it up after you posted the name. I couldn't find any with this type of pattern though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 26, 2017)

Clearly it was made by a German.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2017)

That pattern on the rasp had a specific purpose, been trying to remember but I don't recall what it was with any degree of certainty. I want to say it was used to shape the outside of the hoof before shoeing, however when you Google "Farrier's Rasp", absolutely nothing like that comes up, and I was never farrier enough to know for certain. Want to say I did have one like it at one time, but... That was a long time ago! Sold all the horses and moved to town summer of '96. Would have been late 80s early 90s I purchased it, and I want to say it was a PITA to use new, because it always bit to hard if you applied the least bit of pressure. Pattern was probably discontinued because of that.


----------

